# Roost



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

I am ready to add a couple of roost to my coop. Is,there a recommended height from the floor? The coop is 4x4x4. Will house 6 chicks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont think it matters. I have roosts at 2 feet off the ground with no issue, but my chickens also like roosting about 20 ft up in my red pine tree in the summer.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have several at various heights they seem to prefer the one that is about 5 foot off the ground.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

i don't think it matters either, i have silkies so in there coop my roosts are really low. silkies can't really fly because of the feathers so they had to be low. but what ever works for your birds is best.


----------

